# 2019 Uber Driver Pay Statements | Ian Richard Markham | My taxman said it was ok to post this II



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Google Drive:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

iCloud:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

Microsoft One Drive:
1099 K
1099 MISC
Summary

I did not drive for all of November and December so I did not expect to see a monthly summary for December but in fact $53 in earnings were reported that came in the form of Partner Loyalty Programs. Does anyone know what that is all about? Could it be when I used Diamond Roadside Assistance? Because I remember Uber saying that when we got those BOGO Starbucks coupons we were required to report the use of those coupons as earnings. So I guess we would need to do the same with Diamond Roadside Assistance call ups. Lastly why do they spell the word program as programme?


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

Interesting. We have around the same earnings yet my taxes/booking fees service fees/ is like 1/2 of what you claimed. I suspect mine has an error in it


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

IAN ..got to hand it too you ..you sure knock it out of the park.. just hope you were being safe ..


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> 1099 K
> 1099 MISC
> Summary
> ...


I'd like to see your Schedule C, yours or anybodies. Also, do you claim any cash tips?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

@Ian Richard Markham 
Are you a full time driver?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I'd like to see your Schedule C, yours or anybodies. Also, do you claim any cash tips?


Personally I would claim a small amount of cash tips even if I made none. I think the IRS would expect a driver gets some and if you don't report any it might cause them to become wrathful.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> wrathful


Haha yea I reported $300 last year in cash tips. Paid $250 overall in taxes but I just remembered that when I paid the $250 I actually merely filed an extension at that time but then never actually filed my 2018 taxes god dang it. Geez now turbo tax is going to freak out on me when I go to do this year's taxes.


dauction said:


> just hope you were being safe


Yea I was being pretty safe. There's two tickets that never showed up on here but as far as the government goes I've never exceeded two moving violations within two years. This really isn't a bad driving record and I never had any problems with pax in the car; only when chasing that surge; which I miss; a lot.

Google Drive:
Driving Record

iCloud:
Driving Record

Microsoft One Drive:
Driving Record



WNYuber said:


> I'd like to see your Schedule C, yours or anybody's.


What is a schedule C? I'll post my tax returns in this thread as soon as I get that worked up for 2018 and 2019.

Lastly I replaced the links on the thread containing my 2018 tax forms. Linked below. For the thread linked below the links in post #1 don't work so use the links in post #215 of the thread linked below.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-made-sure-it-was-ok-with-my-taxman-to-post-this.346041/page-11


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

If you are self-employed, it's likely you need to fill out an IRS Schedule C to report how much money you made or lost in your business.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Programme, must be French 🤣


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Google Drive:
> 1099 K
> 1099 MISC
> Summary
> ...


Wheres the Lyft 1099s?


----------

